# "'Behold, I stand at the door...'"



## Preach (Apr 22, 2005)

Revelation 3:20 reads: "'Behold, I stand at the door and knock; if anyone hears My voice and opens the door, I will come into him and will dine with him, and he with Me.'"

This verse is often used by Arminian evangelists, as well as average folk who claim that this is like John 3:16 regarding the "whosover" will.

I was curious as to opinions. What the context of the verse, and your interpretations. Thanks.
Bobby


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Revelation 3:20 reads: "'Behold, I stand at the door and knock; if anyone hears My voice and opens the door, I will come into him and will dine with him, and he with Me.'"
> 
> This verse is often used by Arminian evangelists, as well as average folk who claim that this is like John 3:16 regarding the "whosover" will.
> ...




The arminian takes it further than John 3;16. He puts this as "Accepting Christ" Making a "decision for Christ" done by ones own nature.

Christ here, in the whole of REV 3 is showing His chastising Love for His people.

Even when rejected, Christ does not withdraw immediately. This shows His love for sinners


----------



## tfelice (Apr 22, 2005)

Many view the Church at Laodicea as being representative of the liberal churches that have abanoned orthodoxy and view this particular passage as Christ speaking to the remnant of believers that are left within these Laodicean churches. 

Look at v. 19 Christ says "Those whom I love, I reprove and discipline, so be zealous and repent." We know from so many other references that Christ loves His sheep - not all in the world without exception.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 22, 2005)

It deals with repentance, not evangelism


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Revelation 3:20 reads: "'Behold, I stand at the door and knock; if anyone hears My voice and opens the door, I will come into him and will dine with him, and he with Me.'"
> 
> This verse is often used by Arminian evangelists, as well as average folk who claim that this is like John 3:16 regarding the "whosover" will.
> ...


I think its quite a stretch to take a verse from a letter written to a specific church who's conduct needed correcting, and to apply it to all sinners everywhere (outside of the church) that the "decision's up to them". 

Having said that, God does use His word to save people even if we mistakenly misinterpret the scriptures. God can use this verse during an evangelistic meeting, even if those who proclaim it don't give credit where credit is due. Often at the evangelistic meeting, a certain number of people 'come forward' and get saved - others just stay in their seats. Why is it that some came forward? Is it because they carefully weighed the pros and cons and came to the decision that they should believe in Jesus? 

Revelation 3:20 ... if anyone *hears My voice*...
Rev 3:22 He that *hath an ear, let him hear* what the Spirit saith unto the churches. 

No, they were given the ability to hear.

Why did the rest stay in their seats?

Joh 8:43 Why do ye not understand my speech? even because ye cannot hear my word.

[Edited on 4-22-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Preach (Apr 22, 2005)

I appreciate the responses. Thanks. My take on it is that contextually, Christ is speaking to His Church. These are people that are at least in outward covenant with God. Would you think it is fair to say that this is about sanctification, and not justification.

Christ chastises His own. Do you think it is fair to say that if they are truly redeemed, they will open the door, and if not, then the door will remain closed?

In other words, Christ's urging them to repent will prove one way or another if they are truly covenant keepers or covenant breakers.

What is intertesting is that I looked at a number of commentaries (Matthew Henry, Barnes, JB&F, etc.) and every single one of them (I think) argued that the words that are used may be used outside the context of Christ speaking to His Church and used in an offer of the Gospel invitation. Some even seemed to be arguing in an Arminian fashion!. If I did not know the commentator (Matthew Henry for example) I would think he was Arminian. It was quite startling. Perhaps I read him wrong.

Anyway, thanks again for the comments.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Puritanhead (Apr 23, 2005)

Interpret Scripture with Scripture! Faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word of God... The message of the Christ is foolishness to those who are perishing... The natural man does not understanding spiritual things for they are spiritually discerned... And you he made alive who were dead in trespasses and sin... Plus, if you just read the whole chapter 3 of Revelation in context... you would see its an exhortation to a lukewarm church, a body of existing avowed believers that have gone astray.


[Edited on 4-30-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 23, 2005)

Compare this with John's gospel (the same author) when Christ goes in to dine with people. It is speaking of Christ's desire for a deeper relationship with people in His Church, not salvation.


----------



## andreas (Apr 23, 2005)

***I was curious as to opinions. What the context of the verse, and your interpretations.***

Voice-the Word of God. 

"The voice of Jehovah is upon the waters, the voice of Jehovah is in power, the voice of Jehovah is with honor, the voice of Jehovah breaketh the cedars, the voice of Jehovah falleth as a flame of fire; the voice of Jehovah maketh the wilderness to tremble; the voice of Jehovah maketh the hinds to bring forth" Ps. 29:3-9.

"Sing psalms to the Lord ye kingdoms of the earth, behold He will give forth His voice, a voice of strength "Ps. 68:32, 33.

To hear his voice is to believe in the Word,and to open the door is to act according to it,otherwise you do not receive Him.To hear the voice without opening the door achieves nothing.

andreas.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Compare this with John's gospel (the same author) when Christ goes in to dine with people. It is speaking of Christ's desire for a deeper relationship with people in His Church, not salvation.



Exactly. Well said Gabe.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Revelation 3:20 reads: "'Behold, I stand at the door and knock; if anyone hears My voice and opens the door, I will come into him and will dine with him, and he with Me.'"
> 
> This verse is often used by Arminian evangelists, as well as average folk who claim that this is like John 3:16 regarding the "whosover" will.
> ...



Here is a good article about Revelation 3:20 --- http://www.bible.org/page.asp?page_id=359


----------

